# Global Warming?  Nevermind..



## Instructor (Feb 25, 2013)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01/25/norwegian_co2_warming_shocker/



> *Climate shocker: Carry on as we are until 2050, planet will be FINE*
> 
> 
> _Doubled_ CO[SUB]2[/SUB] means just 1.9°C warming, say Norwegian researchers
> ...


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 25, 2013)

If we aren't causing the climate change it means there's nought we can do about it which is quite depressing really! At least if we were causing it we could do something, if it's one of the planet's normal cycles of climate change we will just have to learn to live (or not lol) with it.


----------



## Drasken (Feb 25, 2013)

I've always said that we haven't been causing climate change. We may be accelerating it, but overall our actions have little effect. It's garbage everywhere that concerns me more. People have to point a finger at somebody. Nobody can just accept research, we have to have a bad guy. Nature isn't all fluffy bunnies, and it isn't kind.


----------



## jezr74 (Feb 25, 2013)

Drasken said:


> I've always said that we haven't been causing climate change. We may be accelerating it, but overall our actions have little effect. It's garbage everywhere that concerns me more. People have to point a finger at somebody. Nobody can just accept research, we have to have a bad guy. Nature isn't all fluffy bunnies, and it isn't kind.



That's right, there is a natural progression of climate change of millions of years. I did read in a science journal a while back that the polar caps move over time as well, maybe there is a little bit of that going on as well. It's amazing how such a minuscule shift in the gravity could have such an impact on the earth. Assuming along the lines that is whats going on.


----------

